# Columbus, GA - "Ranger" Neutered Adult



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

My landlords have a large number of dogs and cats. They rescued a GSD from a neighbor who was not taking very good care of him and he has lived with them for years. All their dogs from 9lb mixes all the way to the two mastiffs ran together and one day a bunch of the big dogs killed a little dog. Today they killed a cat. One thinks that Ranger is the Instigator, so they want him out of the house before he 'hurts something else'. :help:

I'm picking up Ranger tomorrow and he'll be staying with me until a home is found. I've spent some time with him previously. He's very affectionate, VERY active, and VERY bored. He spent most of his days in a crate or running loose in their back yard and they are not able to keep up with his exercise needs. He's very responsive, great with dogs (when they're not in pack-attack mode) and people, not food aggressive, crate trained, and house broken. He loves new people and looses his mind over petting and affection. He does jump up because they could not correct him. He does not jump on me, so it's going to be an easy fix for whoever ends up with him.
From the time I've spent with him, all of his issues are very likely due to the fact that they are unable to keep up with his activity level. With a breed-appropriate amount of exercise he's been very calm indoors and is a great boy. When I watched their dogs/house for a week last year I took him on a run in the morning and he had no trouble settling in for a nap when we got home. I'll work with him while he's with me, but I already have six dogs at my house and I don't want him to stay here long. He needs to FINALLY find his own family where he's not just 'another dog'.

He has a physical deformity that does not impact his daily life. His right foreleg is turned out. He has a slightly affected gait but he is not in pain and it never slows him down. No idea if it was genetic or an injury. It happened before they got him. When I pick him up I'll get more info about his shot history as well as pictures. He's blanket black and tan and handsome. More of a working type. To my knowledge he's of no known lineage.

He is totally free to anyone who can give him a great home. He'll be fine with dogs his size, but if you have any prey-sized creatures I'd think twice about this guy. He's OK with them indoors, but the most recent incident happened when one of the cats got loose into the back yard.

Again, I'll post pics and more info as I glean it. Please spread the word; they don't mind him going to a home outside the area. I'm happy to drive to meet up with his new family if need-be. Foster homes also welcome.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

*HIS NAME IS GUNNER! *Sorry, wrong military-themed name, my mistake! 

Anyway, this is the handsome man:














































He is between 4-6 years old, although his teeth look much younger. He will be UTD on all shots and HWT/fecal before he goes home. He is excellent with everyone he meets (he met a 3 year old and was a gentleman), not spooky or shy at all, and is great in the house. He has met all my dogs and has no problems at all. He's a very polite dog with other dogs and doesn't make a fool of himself.

He will be bathed and may need to have his ears regularly cleaned for a while to deal with all the dirty buildup.

He hasn't made a peep in his crate and is happy to relax now that he's had some 'real' activity.

This will make someone and exceptional dog. He's very handsome and is much better adjusted than some of my crazy crew!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he's VERY handsome hope you find him the perfect home!


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Updates: Gunner is a food FIEND and is super snappy with commands. He is a very high energy dog, as highlighted by a rainy day without much opportunity to get out and stretch our legs.

He is also a mournful howler when kenneled for long periods (like overnight). It's very soft and not at all annoying, but he does howl. He's 68.7 lbs and a perfect fitness. More updates to come!

Please spread the word, this guy is really an exceptional 'catch' for the right family.


----------

